# Choose which song I should finish!



## VengeanceZ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Take it Higher*

*Link:*http://filebox.me/view/fw9snjp65

*Genre:* HardDance
------------------
*Desolation*

*Link:* http://filebox.me/view/qxfyhr5ym

*Genre:* Classical
----------------
*Imagination*

*Link:* http://filebox.me/view/uqn2kq06c

*Genre:* Dance/Trance
----------------
*Velocity(name sucks)*

*Link:* http://filebox.me/view/nbv258e7y

*Genre:* Hardstyle
*
Note:* Didn't change the melody, so it sounds repetitive and that other synth doesn't fit in so I will remove it if I finish this song.
----------------
*Resurrection of Harder Styles*

Link: http://filebox.me/view/6y7xmkcuu

Genre: Hardstyle

*Note:* Haven't done any mastering and the main synth sounds too loud >.<
----------------
*Psycho*

*Link:* http://filebox.me/view/k22ef73yk

*Genre:* Hardstyle

*Note:* I tried making it psycho, but failed.
----------------
*EarthQuake*

*Link:* http://filebox.me/view/v40y1g3rm

*Genre: *Hardstyle/Drum & Bass

Note: The beat sounds of out rhythm, might fix that. 
---------------

So these are all the songs I've  been currently making but haven't finished any of them.

I want you guys to rate them and choose the best song that I should finish!

*Vote!*


----------

